# Recent MAC and Sephora Hauls!



## ElvenEyes (Jan 21, 2011)

My goodies from Sephora, MAC and my beloved Clarisonic Mia which I used for the first time this morning and love!!  Also my 3rd palette of deeper pinks, purples and blues!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm loving all your hauling! You've been bitten harrrd by that bug! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everything looks gorgeous (I've  noticed more pink lippies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) What fluidlines and lipsticks did you get? We have similar colouring, so I might get some inspiration for my next B2M! Hope you're enjoying all your goodies!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 21, 2011)

JennsJewelz said:


> I'm loving all your hauling! You've been bitten harrrd by that bug!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I am so glad I needed new makeup!  Hehehe...yeah, that sounds like a really good excuse for my new addiction! At least I am wearing it all!  Those are not fluid lines.  One is the Studio Concealer in NW 15 and the other is a Paint Pod in Painterly. 

  	The lipsticks are:
  	1st picture: Chatterbox, Pervette
  	2nd picture: Lovelorn, Syrup, Kinda Sexy, Faux


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jan 21, 2011)

Mmm.. now this is what I call a real haul! Enjoy!


----------



## mercy210 (Jan 21, 2011)

omgsh!  Congrats on the awesome haul! (im sooo jealous!)


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 21, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I am so glad I needed new makeup!  Hehehe...yeah, that sounds like a really good excuse for my new addiction! At least I am wearing it all!  Those are not fluid lines.  One is the Studio Concealer in NW 15 and the other is a Paint Pod in Painterly.
> 
> The lipsticks are:
> 1st picture: Chatterbox, Pervette
> 2nd picture: Lovelorn, Syrup, Kinda Sexy, Faux


	I totally agree about wearing it all - I will not purchase makeup unless I will wear it!!! And I love to wear my makeup  I must not have been wearing my glasses when I was looking at the pics to think they were fluidlines!! I love the concealer and I've heard Painterly is an awesome base, though 

  	Lovelorn is my faaavourite pink to wear  I've also heard good things about Syrup, but I've never tried it... it's one of the ones I'm considering for a B2M 

  	I'm off to host a little wine and cheese - enjoy your weekend!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 21, 2011)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 21, 2011)

Awesome haul! I love Chatterbox! &Your eyeshadow pallet colors.


----------



## commandolando (Jan 25, 2011)

Don't you love the Clarisonic Mia?! I use Lush's Angels On Bare Face with it, works so, so well!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 25, 2011)

commandolando said:


> Don't you love the Clarisonic Mia?! I use Lush's Angels On Bare Face with it, works so, so well!



 	I love it!  I use it every day or every other day, really depending on how my skin is.  I use the sensitive brush that came with it for super exfoliation and the delicate one in between.  I just used it, I love how soft my skin has become.  At night I use it with my Aveeno Positively Radiant or Ultra-Calming Foaming Cleanser. I also just picked up a trial size of Philosphy Purity cleanser to try.  Then I slab on tons of Oil of Olay night cream (I am 48 years old) and my skin looks 25 and smooth as a baby's behind!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Feb 1, 2011)

gorgeous .. i am in love with makeup all over again 
  	enjoy it all sweets


----------



## dixie (Feb 2, 2011)

FAB!!!  I hope you love Painterly...I use it every frickin' day!


----------

